# Cleveland RTX 3 wedges



## JT77 (Nov 20, 2016)

I got my RTX wedges around a week ago now, I have had plenty time on the range and played twice on the course. 
First off, they look fantastic, sit lovely at address, they inspire confidence in me, as though compact they still look like they are easy to hit. 
I have 50/54/58, with dg spinner shafts, all medium bounce, this suits me better, and feel it gives more versatility around my home course. 
The 50 is for around the 110-115 mark, I don't tend to hit my wedges flat out, and feel more than happy playing these 3/4, I get good flight and the control is excellent, I know it's damp at present but our greens are still pretty firm.  
The 54 is for 100 or so yards, it's not a club I have used much in the past a series I have gone from 52/58 but I'm hoping this gives me more options, again lovely flight, get hit it high or low with great control and stop. 
The 58 I use from 75 and in, all bunker play (except fairways &#128521;&#128521; mostly )  excellent control on 75 yard shots, great feel, half shots from 30-50 yards feel great, this is probably the nicest feel I ever had from a wedge, I can open the face for more loft, or play it straight for a bit more run, highly versatile and sits lovely, small chips and pitches from around the green are straight forward and I feel I can control the distance comfortably, the club slides under the ball well and I have been getting very good results. 
Great all round wedges for me, certainly a must try if changing. 
I loved the MD3 58, it was a cracking club, these have the potential to be better for me, hoping for great things &#128556;


----------



## apj0524 (Nov 20, 2016)

I have just added a 58 deg Rotex 3.0 to my 46 and 52 Rotex 2.0, Mid Bounce and yes I also like it but I never use it on full swings as I like to use half shots with my 52 for these, I use it around the greens and much prefer it to my better my Rotex 2.0 58 low bounce, even though the bounce is different

On other forums some are saying they don't like the larger offset, but can't see much difference to be honest


----------



## JT77 (Nov 20, 2016)

Not sure it makes a diff but mine are bent 2 flat, and the offset doesn't look too bad.


----------



## tsped83 (Nov 22, 2016)

I've been looking for new wedges for a while now and it was going to be the Nike Engages...until I had a swish with the RTX 3 in AG. Love the look, like the little bit of offset. Want them want them want them.


----------



## JT77 (Nov 22, 2016)

So far so good for me mate, really like them a lot, def worth the cash. I got them from clubhouse golf at 85 a wedge, fitted. But then I knew what specs I wanted.


----------



## BomberSRL (Dec 8, 2016)

Always loved Cleveland wedges right back to the CG15's!


----------

